# Peeling plastic laminate cabinet



## Husker (Nov 21, 2006)

My problem:  

The bottom edge of an upper kitchen cabinet door (plastic laminate) has begun to peel back, possibly from the heat/moisture from using a toaster and kettle near it, and needs to be glued back on.

The peeled-back edging is not extensive -- perhaps a 1/2 to 3/4 inch wide and 5-6 inches long.

I'd like to know what kind of glue would be best for this purpose, and possible suggestions on applying it.

Any advice on this would be much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Nov 22, 2006)

That laminate was originally glued with contact adhesive. You can buy a very small bottle of contact adhesive almost anywhere and it usually comes with a brush built into the cap.

Coat both surfaces with the adhesive then slide a penny in there on its edge for about twenty minutes to allow the adhesive to dry (flash). Once dried remove the penny and the two pieces will bond together again.

Here's a little trick you might try first and it won't cost you anything.  You might use a hot iron (clothes iron) to try to simply press the piece back onto the door. The heat may just activate the old glue enough to fix it.


----------



## Husker (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot, Bud.

I note that you are from Nebraska.  The reason for my username, "Husker," is that my wife and I are long-time Cornhusker fan.  We've even visited Lincoln a couple of times over the years.  I use that name on most of the websites I visit.    

I assume you are also really looking forward to the Colorado game on Friday.

Bob Wagner


----------



## Bud Cline (Nov 22, 2006)

What Colorado game?


----------



## Husker (Nov 22, 2006)

football game at 2:30 central time, Friday, on ABC.


----------



## Bud Cline (Nov 24, 2006)

I Know I know, I was kidding.  In fact they are queing-up right now.


----------



## Husker (Nov 24, 2006)

Hope you had a good Thanksgiving.


----------

